# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Where to get guppy pair?

## ownu4free

Just set up a tank and cycling. Getting ready to add in a pair of guppy. Anyone know where sell nice guppy pair ? Preferably albino type with budget less than <$30  :Grin:

----------


## Bieffe

Plenty at Y618

----------


## ownu4free

> Plenty at Y618


What's the price like?

----------


## Bieffe

5 each up to 20 each see what you like.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Can check at C328 too... seems they have similar stock, all the bags of various guppy pairs are put in trays near their cashier counter.

----------


## ownu4free

> 5 each up to 20 each see what you like.


alright thx! are they packed together or in tank?

----------


## ownu4free

> Can check at C328 too... seems they have similar stock, all the bags of various guppy pairs are put in trays near their cashier counter.


u mean C328 and Y618 same stock?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> u mean C328 and Y618 same stock?


From what i've seen, they seem to be similar stock, probably from the same suppliers/breeders.

----------


## ownu4free

> From what i've seen, they seem to be similar stock, probably from the same suppliers/breeders.


 Are there a lot of variety or very limited ?

----------


## Bieffe

Last week Y618 had abt 10+ bags hanging there.

----------


## coolgear101

Can check with some of the guppy pro here in AQ.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Are there a lot of variety or very limited ?


Depends on when you visit the LFS, if they received new shipments then there will be alot of stock. Just have to check and see.

----------


## Dscheng

Albino pair very expensive la. If got cheap lobang, PM me hor lolz. Prefer Albino red tail type.

----------


## Dscheng

TS, for me. I do the cheapo way, i went to buy a red tail male guppy for $1 and female red tail for $1 too. Now breed like rabbit, a lot of guppies fry.

----------


## Bieffe

Any tips to make these fries live?

----------


## ownu4free

> TS, for me. I do the cheapo way, i went to buy a red tail male guppy for $1 and female red tail for $1 too. Now breed like rabbit, a lot of guppies fry.


where you buy? i'm new to guppy too

----------


## Dscheng

A lot of place got sell. Like pasir ris farmway drive, that is a old uncle selling. Guppy 30 cents, female only $1. I forget the address.
Qian hu also selling female puppy for $1.

As for fry, i never separate out the fry and the adult, it is not my intention to breed. Maybe my planted tank got a lot of place to hide. If you want to breed, i guess a breeder box will do it job. Guppy very easy to breed.

----------


## ownu4free

> A lot of place got sell. Like pasir ris farmway drive, that is a old uncle selling. Guppy 30 cents, female only $1. I forget the address.
> Qian hu also selling female puppy for $1.
> 
> As for fry, i never separate out the fry and the adult, it is not my intention to breed. Maybe my planted tank got a lot of place to hide. If you want to breed, i guess a breeder box will do it job. Guppy very easy to breed.


which part of pasir ris?

----------


## Dscheng

Somewhere near OTF. I forget the shop name.

----------


## Bieffe

Those farmway not exactly for shopping. Is like you must know what you want. Then just get that and go. Been to such guppy farm before didn't like it.
I want my fries to grow. My tank empty so sure the adult will eat it...now all in breeding box...but the box is hard to clean. Then out of the 20+ abt half died..

----------


## Dscheng

> Those farmway not exactly for shopping. Is like you must know what you want. Then just get that and go. Been to such guppy farm before didn't like it.
> I want my fries to grow. My tank empty so sure the adult will eat it...now all in breeding box...but the box is hard to clean. Then out of the 20+ abt half died..


What food you feed for the fry? Micro pellet?

----------


## Bieffe

Ya by hiraki...but they don't like leh...so got some UP brand food...they seem to like but too big to go in their mouth. LFS says don't worry as after soak in tank will be soft fries can eat.

----------


## cool

I felt those guppies in small tank or bagged in c328 is good enough...
Just get a few paired will multiply your tank soon.

----------


## Guppendler

If you are into breeding, the fry should be raised separately from the main tank and not in a breeding box. Invest in a small tank, not necessary glass, even the cheap plastic ones, to keep the fry. That way the fry can be fed more frequently and water changes can be carried out easily. The percentage of fry developing into adults can be very high. It is very possible to achieve 100% survival rate into adulthood with no fry dying

----------


## ownu4free

> I felt those guppies in small tank or bagged in c328 is good enough...
> Just get a few paired will multiply your tank soon.


went Y618 today, no pair... went C328 only left with AA grade pair which cost $30 D: 
went seaview instead to get a pair which cost $18.

----------


## ownu4free

[QUOTE=Guppendler;815066]If you are into breeding, the fry should be raised separately from the main tank and not in a breeding box. Invest in a small tank, not necessary glass, even the cheap plastic ones, to keep the fry. That way the fry can be fed more frequently and water changes can be carried out easily. The percentage of fry developing into adults can be very high. It is very possible to achieve 100% survival rate into adulthood with no fry dying[/QUOTE

Is it possible to leave them in the main tank with hiding spot? will some survive? cause im afraid of them spawning too much

----------


## Guppendler

Yes but the fry will develop slower.

----------


## taizi

Guppy galaxy  :Smile:  would be good. 
And are u looking at albino full red ? They are very sensitive to temperature imo

----------


## ownu4free

> Yes but the fry will develop slower.


What food u all feed for better color ?

----------


## ownu4free

> Guppy galaxy  would be good. 
> And are u looking at albino full red ? They are very sensitive to temperature imo


I got them already, in what way is it sensitive? Is it like they won't breed ?

----------


## taizi

Clamp fins  :Smile:

----------


## taizi

I fed them with hikari lionhead, tetrabits,boon

----------


## ownu4free

> Clamp fins


image.jpgimage.jpg
Does mine show any sign of clamp fins? I'm still new here, need tons of advices. Many thanks

----------


## taizi

Urs is fine, seems like ur male is old

----------


## ownu4free

> Urs is fine, seems like ur male is old


omg really ? I just got them few days ago, hopefully they will breed first  :Sad:  

How about the female? Can u tell from the pic ? It's not pregnant yet I think  :Sad:

----------


## taizi

It is pregnant as u can see there's a Gravid spot

----------


## ownu4free

> It is pregnant as u can see there's a Gravid spot


image.jpgimage.jpg
Heres a clearer pic to double confirm, cause previous photo like shadow . 
The gravid spot need be black to be pregnant isit ?

----------


## taizi

Hmmm hard for me to explain , anyway give it 1 week plus minus it should drop

----------


## ownu4free

> Hmmm hard for me to explain , anyway give it 1 week plus minus it should drop


So from my pic it is currently pregnant ? Should I place it in the breeder tank ?

----------


## taizi

Yes and u can place

----------


## ownu4free

> Yes and u can place


Thanks so much for the advices. hope it will give birth soon. will update again

----------


## ownu4free

> Yes and u can place


hey taizi. i just bought the guppy few days back, the male guppy has been swimming slanted and it will start to swim very fast and stop suddenly. is this a disease or is it sleeping?

----------


## taizi

Video would be better

----------


## ownu4free

> Video would be better


I switch off the light and this morning it became better. Isit because on light too long ?

----------


## Guppendler

It's just introduced to a new environment, must be still adjusting during then. Don't think it should be a concern

----------


## ownu4free

> It's just introduced to a new environment, must be still adjusting during then. Don't think it should be a concern


its much better now, just that occasionally i see it lying on the bottom. not sure if it's tired chasing the female, sick or sleeping

----------


## Guppendler

If it is chasing the female its a good sign that it is healthy.

----------


## ownu4free

> If it is chasing the female its a good sign that it is healthy.


its much better now, the female is pregnant and keep chasing the male. i now separated them, hope the female will lay fry soon, but seems like it need a couple more day or weeks.

----------


## Bieffe

My frys keep dying.....tails get sharp then bye bye. Can they take salt? Must do daily water change?

----------


## ownu4free

> My frys keep dying.....tails get sharp then bye bye. Can they take salt? Must do daily water change?


im not sure about tat, i've never kept fry before. need ask guppyendler or taizi who are more experience

----------


## Guppendler

The fry are easy to raise, by the third week they will color up if you feed and care them well. Albino/blond guppies do better in cleaner water so frequent water changes are needed. Daily water change would be too much. 

The sharp tail described by Bieffe I believe is tail rot, which can be prevented by keeping the water clean. Do not wait for the water to turn cloudy to do water change. Clean water is key in disease prevention

----------


## ownu4free

Hey bros, if any of you see any full red guppy pairs please update me here  :Smile:

----------


## Guppendler

its very easy to get into impulsive buying in this hobby, enjoy!

----------


## ownu4free

> its very easy to get into impulsive buying in this hobby, enjoy!


haha, true that. i was thinking about getting a 2:3 ratio instead of a 1:1 so breeding will be faster :P

----------


## Bieffe

Why my fries still dying? Keep changing water still die. Few days change also die. The water is from the parent tank. They share same water.

----------


## ownu4free

> Why my fries still dying? Keep changing water still die. Few days change also die. The water is from the parent tank. They share same water.


you using external breeding box? got pic of your tank set up? wat guppy u keeping?

----------


## Bieffe

> you using external breeding box? got pic of your tank set up? wat guppy u keeping?


Ya external breeding tank. The guppies are red/orange. Should be albino. I've since removed the last 10 fries to a small plastic tank. As I reckon they don't like water from the parents tank?

----------


## taizi

What's ur feeding regime ? Where are u keepin the fries ? Indoor or outdoor

----------


## Bieffe

> What's ur feeding regime ? Where are u keepin the fries ? Indoor or outdoor


Fries are kept indoor. Feeding haraki first bites, brine de capped eggs by ANS....abt 3 to 4 times daily but amount is very little. No filter no sponge.

----------


## taizi

Indoor but does the temperature changes often ? And for me I normally will put in a sponge filter

----------


## Bieffe

> Indoor but does the temperature changes often ? And for me I normally will put in a sponge filter


Temp no change just next to my main tank. Now the plastic tank too small to put anything. if I do get more fries again. Will get bigger tank and put sponge filter. Even the smallest seems too big.

----------


## Interestor

pasir ris farmway,yun fen in tropical fish farm, now delling albino full red for $3/- per female/male.
this batch got standard full red.


CHeers..

----------


## ownu4free

> pasir ris farmway,yun fen in tropical fish farm, now delling albino full red for $3/- per female/male.
> this batch got standard full red.
> 
> CHeers..


nice i shall head over soon!

----------


## ownu4free

> pasir ris farmway,yun fen in tropical fish farm, now delling albino full red for $3/- per female/male.
> this batch got standard full red.
> 
> 
> CHeers..


 are there still alot available?

----------


## taizi

Yes, not sure if guppy galaxy still open

----------


## Interestor

Yun feng fullred just arrived over the weekend, 1 tank of female and 1 tank of male. also got black and half black.

guppy galaxy shifted to 69 sungei tengah.


CHeers..

----------


## Cmlee

$3 is good, too bad i stay west side

----------


## ownu4free

> Yun feng fullred just arrived over the weekend, 1 tank of female and 1 tank of male. also got black and half black.
> 
> guppy galaxy shifted to 69 sungei tengah.
> 
> 
> CHeers..


Thanks bro, i got them already, however the males tail not very nice, maybe still young. but $3 was definitely worth it. had a hard time locating the store

----------


## ownu4free

> $3 is good, too bad i stay west side


yea $3 is cheap. i will upload photo soon. There's still plenty left. Its like different breed from those that i bought

----------


## Interestor

> yea $3 is cheap. i will upload photo soon. There's still plenty left. Its like different breed from those that i bought


Sunday can see some male cover fully with red. yup, male still young, can be of competition grade if choose correctly.
anyway albino is not easy to keep.

CHeers..

----------


## Interestor

the black from yun feng carry ribbon gene. $2/- each male/female. not show grade black, is good to cross though.


CHreers..

----------


## Bieffe

> Sunday can see some male cover fully with red. yup, male still young, can be of competition grade if choose correctly.
> anyway albino is not easy to keep.
> 
> CHeers..


Bro may I know why albino is not easy to keep? What conditions they like or don't like?

----------


## ownu4free

> the black from yun feng carry ribbon gene. $2/- each male/female. not show grade black, is good to cross though.
> 
> 
> CHreers..


the red one i got, the dorsal fins and body quite nice, but the tail very small. will it grow into a bigger fan shape?

----------


## Interestor

> the red one i got, the dorsal fins and body quite nice, but the tail very small. will it grow into a bigger fan shape?



for competition grade, we go for delta tail, not round tail  :Opps: 

CHeers..

----------


## ownu4free

Pic of the guppy from Yunfeng have been uploaded on my other thread~ 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...all-guppy-tank

----------


## ownu4free

> for competition grade, we go for delta tail, not round tail 
> 
> CHeers..


ohh haha just googled it. i thought it was called a bigger fan haha

----------


## Bieffe

> Pic of the guppy from Yunfeng have been uploaded on my other thread~ 
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...all-guppy-tank


Bro is the place kids friendly? Cos the old galaxy wah...only for man.

----------


## Interestor

> Bro is the place kids friendly? Cos the old galaxy wah...only for man.



haven't go to new located guppy galaxy. Ong and Lok is friendly... they will welcome kids.


CHeers..

----------


## ownu4free

> Bro is the place kids friendly? Cos the old galaxy wah...only for man.


Yea Yunfeng people is kinda friendly, just that the place is quite deserted, little people and very quiet, hence, the atmosphere very different.

----------


## Interestor

> Bro may I know why albino is not easy to keep? What conditions they like or don't like?


To each its' own, some said is easy to keep albino.
i don't keep albino as their gene is weak, need to out-cross after F3.

CHeers..

----------


## Dscheng

> Yea Yunfeng people is kinda friendly, just that the place is quite deserted, little people and very quiet, hence, the atmosphere very different.


Yunfeng is near the famous Betta seller at pasir ris farmway?

----------


## ownu4free

> Yunfeng is near the famous Betta seller at pasir ris farmway?


i'm not sure. maybe they are the famous betta seller? their store outside alot betta pictures and they have lots of betta in store.

----------


## taizi

They are famous for their bettas

----------


## Dscheng

Btw, i just got a pair of full red tail guppy from Y618. Worth to check it out. One pair only $10. Not like seaview $18. I am not guppy expert, but seem like both same, red eyes.

----------


## ownu4free

> Btw, i just got a pair of full red tail guppy from Y618. Worth to check it out. One pair only $10. Not like seaview $18. I am not guppy expert, but seem like both same, red eyes.


yeap, seems like the same as seaview, i went the other day, they out of stock. their stock usually come in on wed and saturday i guess

----------


## taizi

Afr are nice  :Smile:

----------


## Bieffe

> Btw, i just got a pair of full red tail guppy from Y618. Worth to check it out. One pair only $10. Not like seaview $18. I am not guppy expert, but seem like both same, red eyes.


My male red tail is starting to clamp up. Too long with female stress izzit? Guppies are really not so easy for me.

----------


## Dscheng

What happen to your guppy male? Post picture to see?

----------


## Dscheng

> Afr are nice


So this type is confirm albino full red?

----------


## taizi

Stressed , water condition

----------


## Cmlee

Keep guppy for me is like depending on luck

----------


## ownu4free

> So this type is confirm albino full red?


yes it is.

----------


## ownu4free

> My male red tail is starting to clamp up. Too long with female stress izzit? Guppies are really not so easy for me.


when the female pregnant will be more aggressive then attack the male, maybe the male stress.

----------


## ownu4free

> Keep guppy for me is like depending on luck


Haha sometimes, they just suddenly die or disappear. one of mine just went missing. Trying to solve the mystery.

----------


## nicktc

Got a pair of dark blue ribbon ($4) from Yun Feng last Sat. for my girl.
Lots of babies swimming around tonight  :Smile:

----------


## ownu4free

> Got a pair of dark blue ribbon ($4) from Yun Feng last Sat. for my girl.
> Lots of babies swimming around tonight


Nice! may i know where u bought those floating plants? got picture of your full tank to share ?  :Smile:

----------


## nicktc

The floating plants consist of the amazon frogbits & red root floaters, courtesy of Aquatic Chambers  :Smile:

----------


## ownu4free

> The floating plants consist of the amazon frogbits & red root floaters, courtesy of Aquatic Chambers


Nice, i shall get some soon. previously i had some frogbits, they were relatively small and it turn brownish so i threw them away.

----------


## Bieffe

Where is yu feng ? I'm at Mainland.

----------


## 112508

Very nice pair from Y618 and Yunfeng.
Just curious, which is easier to keep? Bettas or guppies?

----------


## Bieffe

> Very nice pair from Y618 and Yunfeng.
> Just curious, which is easier to keep? Bettas or guppies?


I will say beta. Guppies can be or should I say they are a pain. Especially the albino type...I'm still trying.

----------


## ownu4free

Any bro got interesting or nice strain of guppy to intro to me? Something that suits a black background and can bring out color. Currently having afr and I heard they are difficult to keep . So getting ready to give up and start new one if they up car  :Smile:

----------


## Dscheng

Anyone tried breed APR male with red cap head female guppy before?

----------


## Interestor

go for german tuxedo. or full red with black eye.

CHeers..




> Any bro got interesting or nice strain of guppy to intro to me? Something that suits a black background and can bring out color. Currently having afr and I heard they are difficult to keep . So getting ready to give up and start new one if they up car

----------


## Interestor

any fish is easy to keep with the keeper own interest/liking in it.

CHeers..




> Very nice pair from Y618 and Yunfeng.
> Just curious, which is easier to keep? Bettas or guppies?

----------


## ownu4free

> go for german tuxedo. or full red with black eye.
> 
> CHeers..


any idea where can find non albino full red?

----------


## ownu4free

Guys please let me know when u sight any Tuxedo guppy ( non albino ) . From any shop or breeder. Many thanks

----------


## Interestor

> Guys please let me know when u sight any Tuxedo guppy ( non albino ) . From any shop or breeder. Many thanks


Guppy galaxy or guppy centre for show grade confirm have.

CHeers..

----------


## cool

> Guppy galaxy or guppy centre for show grade confirm have.
> 
> CHeers..


May I know where they are located at?

----------


## ownu4free

To all guppy lovers~ Yunfeng will be having a new shipment this saturday after 4.30, do head down to get the best of the lots of bettas and guppy~

----------


## Interestor

> May I know where they are located at?


galaxy at 69 sungei tengah

guppy centre, 8 lim chu kang lane 9A

----------


## cool

> galaxy at 69 sungei tengah
> 
> guppy centre, 8 lim chu kang lane 9A


Thank you bro.

----------


## Cmlee

> galaxy at 69 sungei tengah
> 
> guppy centre, 8 lim chu kang lane 9A


Can I know how is the price like?

----------


## Interestor

> Can I know how is the price like?


min $35 max $400 depends on availability and strain.

CHeers..

----------


## Dscheng

After months of trying to breed AFR, finally i saw 3 fry !! With red albino eyes !! Start isolate them before the adult ate it away !! I manage to find 3 fry only. There are might be more hiding somewhere !!

----------


## ownu4free

> After months of trying to breed AFR, finally i saw 3 fry !! With red albino eyes !! Start isolate them before the adult ate it away !! I manage to find 3 fry only. There are might be more hiding somewhere !!


Grats! my afr male died alr. now i'm trying albino gold, but have been with me for months, the female are still not pregnant. Still waiting D:

----------


## Bieffe

Ya mine I have 2 pairs. I reckon they into LGBT. The male will stay together the female together even when I keep them in the breeding tank.

----------


## ownu4free

> Ya mine I have 2 pairs. I reckon they into LGBT. The male will stay together the female together even when I keep them in the breeding tank.


i currently have 2 male and 2female full gold and the remaining 1 afr female

----------


## Dscheng

Hmm, the female mother pass away this morning. Not sure what happen, is it after giving birth, the female become very weak? But I can find total 8 fry.

----------


## Bieffe

> Hmm, the female mother pass away this morning. Not sure what happen, is it after giving birth, the female become very weak? But I can find total 8 fry.


I also noticed this. The female becomes tired. If u isolate her for awhile she becomes better. If same tank as males they will harass her. I also have few female bye bye like that also dead birth and premature.

----------


## Dscheng

Oh mine, I didn't isolate her. My bad  :Sad:

----------


## Bieffe

> Oh mine, I didn't isolate her. My bad


I notice even if u take out bo pao. Especially this is the 2nd or 3rd pregnancy. Kekeke.

----------


## Dscheng

No wonder, i guess albino guppy are more fragile compared to normal guppy. Previously, i had 3-4 female and couple of AA male. Female one die first, then follow by the male. My planted tank has a lot of neon tetra and running nose. Guess the initial stage, the female has give birth, but the fry might been eaten by the parents or even the tetra.
Then i rescape my tank and give away all the tetra. After that then start to see the fry. Now i left the last pair of AA AFR.

----------


## Dscheng

*Update on my 2 month old AFR, 8 fry growing well and develop red tail*




*New batch of fry*

----------


## Bieffe

What do you feed the fries with? Their tails like needle like already.

----------


## Dscheng

Take care of the fry is rather easy. Make your water is really clean enough.
I feed them with Hikari Micro pellet for guppy. They love it.

----------


## Bieffe

> Take care of the fry is rather easy. Make your water is really clean enough.
> I feed them with Hikari Micro pellet for guppy. They love it.


I use to feed this but like too big to eat. WC need to be daily if not their tail get needle like and they die. I then change food to Hikari first food.
Not great success. Of whole lot only 2 made it.

----------


## Cartoon

Besides feeding dry food. Do constantly feed live feeds, they will grow well. Another dry food that u can try is the decap bbs.

----------


## Dscheng

Actually the new born fry tail like needle i thought it is normal. So far my new born fry i think 15 of it, surviving well. I just fed with dry micro pellet.
I use a breed box with in and outlet water flow to the the main tank. Weekly WC is a must.

----------


## Dscheng

Update on my 3rd batch, seem like total 30+fry. All survive well.

----------


## Cmlee

> *Update on my 2 month old AFR, 8 fry growing well and develop red tail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New batch of fry*


Is that a satellite tank for fry?

----------


## Dscheng

Yes, it is.

----------


## Cmlee

how do you catch the fry into a separate tank? they zoom very fast

----------


## Bieffe

> how do you catch the fry into a separate tank? they zoom very fast


Just net them not so tuff.

----------


## Dscheng

Use a breeder box, for me i use sudo satellite box, the fry will swim below the V shape trap. After that i will remove the female guppy, then slowly use a shrimp net to scoop out the fry.

----------


## antjoey1122

I had so many bad experience with the albino, may I know what is the trick?
I have female jumping, female bullying the male and finally all just died. At least 4 pairs, died this way.

Could you provide information on how to take care of them?

----------

